# Shoulder Pain?



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Tonight I went to clip Pip's toenails, and when I pulled her left leg out to get the nails she started squealing like I was killing her. Now, mind you she squeals like you're killing her no matter what foot you start on, but after the first two nails or so she resigns herself that this is happening and will let me finish relatively quietly. This time though, she seemed like she was really in pain. I've also noticed that a couple of times over the last week that she has squealed a little bit when I've picked her up. Not every time, but enough that I'm worried her leg/shoulder is hurting her.

I am taking her in to the vet this weekend for some radiographs. 

She isn't limping or favoring any leg, and is active as ever. I don't see any difference in her from normal behavior other than these couple of times when I've picked her up. 

Let's hope all is well!!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwwwww poor Pip, I hope all goes well, Please keep us posted.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor Pip.. Healing prayers for her.. Let us know what the vet says..


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Feel better Pip.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm taking her in tomorrow morning, and I hope that there isn't anything wrong. I was massaging under her arms and over her shoulders and legs this morning and all the reaction that I got was her dozing off... so I think that's a good sign.

Ah these Chihuahuas! The worry they put me through!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww poor little sweetie. I'm sure it's something simple, but I agree, always best to have it checked out. Keep us posted, I'll definitely keep little Pippa in my thoughts.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww poor Pip, hope it isn't anything serious


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How's Pippa doing? I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Well here is the update on Pip-

I didn't take her in this morning as I found myself incapacitated by some really weird vertigo, but my roommate took her in.

Her xrays are totally clean, and the vet picked her up and put her down several times and she was just fine. Hahaha, it may just be that Pippa's a weenie.  I will continue to keep an eye on her though. 

They did check her hotspot, which is healed... but the fur isn't growing back. They are going to check it out and make sure that it isn't fungal.

Other than that, she is in tip top shape, has gained weight nicely since I've had her... and apparently her legs have gotten really long!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's great news. Glad she's well!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for thinking of her Paula! I'm so glad there isn't anything wrong.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Good news!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

glad shes okay!


----------

